# Pushtoday New To IMF



## Pushtoday (May 17, 2016)

​New to the board.
Name is Pushtoday and I'm always trying to learn more.

Been blasting and cruising for about a year now.
Stats:
5'6"
183 lbs
Mid 40s
Training 4-5 days a week.
Been lifting most of my adult life but only really taking it seriously for the last few years.
I see a some familiar brothers and many quality sponsors here


----------



## Anabolik2k (May 18, 2016)

Welcome Push...


----------



## the_predator (May 19, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## brazey (May 19, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

So you wanna get serious now? Training for anything in particular?


----------



## Pushtoday (May 29, 2016)

Anabolik2k said:


> Welcome Push...





the_predator said:


> The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.





brazey said:


> Welcome....




Thank you for the welcome Brothers!


----------



## Pushtoday (May 29, 2016)

187Infidel said:


> So you wanna get serious now? Training for anything in particular?



When I said "only really taking it seriously for the last few years" It's because I had never had any goals or set schedule for working out until a couple years ago. I'm not training for any special event or competition, but I do set goals for myself to accomplish. That seems to help keep me focused and dedicated.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

It's all about the goal setting and pushing to keep training harder and smarter.. Good stuff bro


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 30, 2016)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

